# No more wireless?



## brj8826 (Nov 3, 2002)

I've got a zippered HDVR2 that's been humming along wonderfully with a WUSB11 for about a month or two. All of a sudden I lost connection. The power and link lights on the WUSB11 stay on solid. 

I have a Linksys router and when I go to the local network table something weird happened. My network is 192.168.1.*. My DHCP devices showed up fine. My two wired tivos work fine. My MAC address for my wireless TiVO showed up with an oddball IP address, something like 176.12.*.*

I can't do anything with it, no ping, no telnet, no FTP, no TivoWeb.

Any ideas?


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

Have you tried hooking it up with a serial cable with resetting the network properties?


----------



## brj8826 (Nov 3, 2002)

I know it's a shame, but I don't have a serial cable for bash. I can just re-zipper it to reset the properties. I was hoping it was something simple that did wrong.

Is this a known problem, random reset of the network properties within the unit itself?

I guess this is what should spur me to buy that cable, or settle on the fact that I am going to have to open the unit everytime I have something go wrong with the network settings.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Do you have Wep encryption enabled? If so turn it off and try to reboot(I just had a similar wireless issue).


----------



## brj8826 (Nov 3, 2002)

Nope, WEP not enabled. I think the problem may be with my WRT54g though. I just moved the WUSB11 adapter to my desktop. It finds my wireless network but the router won't assign it an IP address. I assume this is what's happening with the TiVo as well.

I have no idea why it all of a sudden will not assign an address to my wireless usb adapter.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Do you have a MAC filter configured? (I say this from personal experience...got a new laptop and spent an hour cursing at the stupid thing for not connecting until I remembered my MAC filter...)


----------



## brj8826 (Nov 3, 2002)

I've got the MAC filter set to prevent certain addresses from connecting, but it allows all others. I've got a couple of wireless laptops that connect fine right now, but they are dhcp.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

MAC filtering tells it what addresses to allow to connect not the other way around.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Depending on your router/firmware, you can do it either way.


----------



## relrobber (Feb 25, 2006)

MAC address and IP address are two different animals. The MAC address for every adapter is unique to that adapter and permenately set at the factory.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

relrobber said:


> MAC address and IP address are two different animals. The MAC address for every adapter is unique to that adapter and permenately set at the factory.


Was anyone disputing that? I'm confused now...


----------



## brj8826 (Nov 3, 2002)

relrobber said:


> MAC address and IP address are two different animals. The MAC address for every adapter is unique to that adapter and permenately set at the factory.


Right, but just as cheer says some routers allow you to specify how you want to "filter"

There are two options on my router, one for "Permit Only" and one for "Prevent" You cannot select both methods, only one. If you select "Prevent" then you put a list of MAC addresses you want to Prevent from accessing your network and ALL others are allowed to access said network.

To be more precise, here is exactly how it is listed in my router settings, except with radio buttons next to each of these:

"Prevent: Prevent PCs listed from accessing the wireless network

Permit only: Permit only PCs listed to access the wireless network"

I have it set in PREVENT mode with only my neighbors MAC addresses listed.

And yes, I know there is a difference between an IP address and a MAC address.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

If you are worried about neighbors accessing your wireless then why not put it in the Permit only and put your macs in there. What happens if your neighbor(s) get a new NIC and don't give you the new MAC? 

Just a thought.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Mac filtering is not secure. What happens if someone copies one of your machines MAC?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

MAC filtering is one piece of wireless security (though copying MAC addresses is non-trivial). You should also turn of SSID broadcast and turn on WPA (though I don't think Tivos support WPA).


----------

